# Help with chicken wings



## abjcooking (Dec 31, 2004)

OK, I am planning an orange bowl party and want to cook some really good chicken wings.  I was thinking about cooking it in the oven so I don't have to worry about washing pans.  How is the best way to do this??  I was thinking of just throwing on some salt and pepper with some hot sauce and baking at moderate heat.

Also, I was wanting to make a unique dip besides just blue cheese.  Does anybody have one?


----------



## jkath (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm making Buckytom's Buffalo Chicken Dip tonight - 
(it's in the "inexpensive appetizers" thread on this forum)
I like the idea that it's the same taste as the wings,
without the mess (or bones, for that matter)


----------



## Caine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Original Anchor Bar Buffalo Wings*

_Sauce Ingredients:_

1/4 lb butter
1 cup Durkees Frank's Original Cayenne Pepper Hot Sauce (this is the only one)
1/8 cup granulated sugar 
1/8 cup white vinegar
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion salt

_Bleu Cheese Dip_

Equal amounts of KRAFT mayonnaise and Sour Cream ("Light" mayo or sour cream do not taste the same).
Juice squeezed from one whole fresh Lemon (no concentrates).Pressed cloves of Garlic, to taste.
4oz Treasure Cave All Natural Bleu Cheese, from Beatrice Cheese Inc., Waukesha, Wisconsin...available in most Delis or grocery stores.

_Directions_

Cut off the wing tips & discard them. Pre-mix dry ingredients in a bowl. Rinse wings, pat dry, pre-bake the wings in a 250F oven for 15 minutes, then deep fry in vegetable oil to desired texture (soft or crispy). 

On LOW heat, melt butter in a saucepan, add vinegar and Franks/Durkees sauce.  Whisk dry ingredients into saucepan until well combined, Simmer sauce for 20 minutes in a covered saucepan, unless you need to clear your sinuses. 

Pour sauce into Large Tupperware Bowl, add fried wings, seal, and shake well until wings are coated. Use a rubber spatula to get all of the sauce out of the bowl & wash it immediately after serving, otherwise it may retain a reddish "Buffalo Wings" tint

For the Dip, just mix all ingredients well & serve @ room temp or chilled. Serve with celery and carrot sticks.

* Tradition has it that a few COLD bottles of Genesee Cream Ale, Molsons or Labatts will enhance the wings flavor and lessen their bite.


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks,

Jkath- I am definitly going to try that recipe one day, but I think the guys would have been upset if I didn't make the wings fairly traditional.  They like the messy wings.  I am going to give Buckytom's recipe a try soon.

Caine- I used the recipe you gave me, but I cooked it a little different.  I didn't want to fry them because I didn't want the mess so I baked them in the oven on 400 until browned and then tossed in the sauce and then baked them a little longer.  They probably would have been better fried though.  The blue cheese dip was a HUGE hit.

Thanks guys


----------

